# Excel Diagramm Erstellen



## Lerold1 (31. Mrz 2006)

Hi Leute

Ich erstelle mit meinem Java-Programm ein Excel Spreadsheet (2 Spalten, ein paar Zeilen). Nun möchte ich mittels Java ein Diagramm erstellen. Ist das irgendwie möglich???
Ich wäre euch für jede Hilfe dankbar.

mfG
Lerold1


----------



## bygones (31. Mrz 2006)

die einzige möglichkeit die mir bekannt ist direkt auf excel ebene zu arbeiten ist mit POI der Jakarta Leuten... da kannst du ja mal die API durchforsten


----------



## MPW (1. Apr 2006)

Willst du die in Java anzeigen oder das Diagramm in das Excelsheet speichern?


----------

